#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What do i need to do to spread the word about my business?

## Bhavya

Hello Folks,

My friend going to start a small business, As it's a new startup we need to reach more audience.
So that we can get some good customers.


Do you have any way to spread the word about the business in the local?

----------

